# mplayer se para en Checking for freetype...

## papu

hola, estoy intentando compilar el smplayer, y al compilar mplayer se queda clavado en

 *Quote:*   

> Checking for dvdread ... yes (internal)
> 
> Checking for internal libdvdcss ... yes
> 
> Checking for cdparanoia ... no
> ...

 

tengo el freetype instalado

 *Quote:*   

> enric@egt ~ $ eix freetype
> 
> [I] media-libs/freetype
> 
>      Available versions:
> ...

 

entonces no se donde puede estar el problema.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

¿Qué quiere decir que se queda clavado?

¿Dónde está el mensaje de error? si no encuentra freetype, debería dar un error, si el compilador no da error sino que se queda bloqueado debe de haber un problema más serio, quizás en los logs haya más información.

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Qué quiere decir que se queda clavado?
> 
> ¿Dónde está el mensaje de error? si no encuentra freetype, debería dar un error, si el compilador no da error sino que se queda bloqueado debe de haber un problema más serio, quizás en los logs haya más información.
> 
> Saludos.

 

si que no sigue se queda ahi y  la compilación se queda en ese sitio  :Smile:  en que logs miro?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

Cuando comienza a compilar crea un directorio en el que hace el trabajo (work), y te lo indica al principio de la compilación, en ese árbol de directorios debería haber algún log build, o una carpeta build con logs, no recuerdo bien, haz otra vez el emerge y pega la salida completa, desde el comando hasta que se queda pillao.

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Cuando comienza a compilar crea un directorio en el que hace el trabajo (work), y te lo indica al principio de la compilación, en ese árbol de directorios debería haber algún log build, o una carpeta build con logs, no recuerdo bien, haz otra vez el emerge y pega la salida completa, desde el comando hasta que se queda pillao.
> 
> Saludos.

 

hola te pego lo que dices  :Smile: 

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2/work/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2/work/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919 ...

Detected operating system: Linux

Detected host architecture: x86_64

Checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc version ... 4.4.1 

Checking for host cc ... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

Checking for cross compilation ... no 

Checking for CPU vendor ... GenuineIntel (6:23:7) 

Checking for CPU type ...  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9300  @ 2.50GHz 

Checking for kernel support of mmx ... yes 

Checking for kernel support of mmxext ... yes 

Checking for kernel support of sse ... yes 

Checking for kernel support of sse2 ... yes 

Checking for kernel support of ssse3 ... yes 

Checking for kernel support of cmov ... yes 

Checking for mtrr support ... yes 

Checking for GCC & CPU optimization abilities ... native 

Checking for byte order ... little-endian 

Checking for extern symbol prefix ...  

Checking for assembler support of -pipe option ... yes 

Checking for compiler support of named assembler arguments ... yes 

Checking for .align is a power of two ... no 

Checking for 10 assembler operands ... yes 

Checking for ebx availability ... yes 

Checking for yasm ... yasm 

Checking for bswap ... yes 

Checking for -lposix ... no 

Checking for -lm ... yes 

Checking for langinfo ... yes 

Checking for language ... messages: en - man pages:  en es - documentation:  en es 

Checking for enable sighandler ... yes 

Checking for runtime cpudetection ... no 

Checking for restrict keyword ... restrict 

Checking for __builtin_expect ... yes 

Checking for kstat ... no 

Checking for posix4 ... no 

Checking for llrint ... yes 

Checking for log2 ... yes 

Checking for lrint ... yes 

Checking for lrintf ... yes 

Checking for round ... yes 

Checking for roundf ... yes 

Checking for truncf ... yes 

Checking for mkstemp ... yes 

Checking for nanosleep ... yes 

Checking for socklib ... yes 

Checking for arpa/inet.h ... yes 

Checking for inet_pton() ... yes 

Checking for inet_aton() ... yes 

Checking for socklen_t ... yes 

Checking for closesocket() ... no 

Checking for network ... yes 

Checking for inet6 ... yes 

Checking for gethostbyname2 ... yes 

Checking for inttypes.h (required) ... yes 

Checking for int_fastXY_t in inttypes.h ... yes 

Checking for malloc.h ... yes 

Checking for memalign() ... yes 

Checking for posix_memalign() ... yes 

Checking for alloca.h ... yes 

Checking for fastmemcpy ... yes 

Checking for mman.h ... yes 

Checking for dynamic loader ... yes 

Checking for dynamic a/v plugins support ... no 

Checking for pthread ... yes (using -lpthread)

Checking for w32threads ... no (using pthread instead)

Checking for rpath ... no 

Checking for iconv ... yes 

Checking for soundcard.h ... yes (sys/soundcard.h)

Checking for sys/dvdio.h ... no 

Checking for sys/cdio.h ... no 

Checking for linux/cdrom.h ... yes 

Checking for dvd.h ... no 

Checking for termcap ... yes (using -lncurses)

Checking for termios ... yes (using sys/termios.h)

Checking for shm ... yes 

Checking for strsep() ... yes 

Checking for vsscanf() ... yes 

Checking for swab() ... yes 

Checking for POSIX select() ... yes 

Checking for audio select() ... yes 

Checking for gettimeofday() ... yes 

Checking for glob() ... yes 

Checking for setenv() ... yes 

Checking for sys/sysinfo.h ... yes 

Checking for Apple IR ... no 

Checking for pkg-config ... yes 

Checking for Samba support (libsmbclient) ... no 

Checking for tdfxfb ... no 

Checking for s3fb ... no 

Checking for wii ... no 

Checking for tdfxvid ... no 

Checking for xvr100 ... no 

Checking for tga ... no 

Checking for md5sum support ... yes 

Checking for yuv4mpeg support ... yes 

Checking for bl ... no 

Checking for DirectFB ... no 

Checking for X11 headers presence ... yes 

Checking for X11 ... yes 

Checking for Xss screensaver extensions ... yes 

Checking for DPMS ... yes (using Xdpms 4)

Checking for Xv ... yes 

Checking for XvMC ... yes (using XvMCW)

Checking for VDPAU ... no 

Checking for Xinerama ... yes 

Checking for Xxf86vm ... yes 

Checking for XF86keysym ... yes 

Checking for DGA ... yes (using DGA 2.0)

Checking for 3dfx ... no 

Checking for VIDIX ... no 

Checking for /dev/mga_vid ... no 

Checking for xmga ... no 

Checking for GGI ... no 

Checking for GGI extension: libggiwmh ... no 

Checking for AA ... no 

Checking for CACA ... no 

Checking for SVGAlib ... no 

Checking for FBDev ... yes 

Checking for DVB ... no 

Checking for DVB HEAD ... yes 

Checking for OpenGL ... yes 

Checking for PNG support ... yes 

Checking for MNG support ... yes 

Checking for JPEG support ... yes 

Checking for PNM support ... no 

Checking for GIF support ... no 

Checking for VESA support ... no 

Checking for SDL ... yes (using sdl-config)

Checking for DXR2 ... no 

Checking for DXR3/H+ ... no 

Checking for IVTV TV-Out (pre linux-2.6.24) ... no 

Checking for V4L2 MPEG Decoder ... yes 

Checking for OSS Audio ... yes 

Checking for aRts ... no 

Checking for EsounD ... no 

Checking for NAS ... no 

Checking for pulse ... yes 

Checking for JACK ... no 

Checking for OpenAL ... yes 

Checking for ALSA audio ... yes (using alsa 1.0.x and alsa/asoundlib.h)

Checking for Sun audio ... no 

Checking for VCD support ... yes 

Checking for dvdread ... yes (internal)

Checking for internal libdvdcss ... yes 

Checking for cdparanoia ... no 

Checking for libcdio ... yes 

Checking for bitmap font support ... yes 

Checking for freetype >= 2.0.9 ... 
```

```
[I] media-libs/freetype

     Available versions:

        (1)     1.4_pre20080316-r2

        (2)     2.3.9-r1 (~)2.3.10

        {X bindist debug doc fontforge kpathsea nls utils}

     Installed versions:  2.3.10(2)(00:08:18 09/10/09)(X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils)
```

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Coghan

¿Has probado a reinstalar freetype?.

```
emerge -1 media-libs/freetype
```

¿Has seguido las últimas actualizaciones de librerías importantes como libxcb?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ja ja ja otro que se quedo con el mismo error, pense que era solamente en mis maquinas. Creo qu es un bug, ya que el freetype monta una versión distinta y nueva. Eso esta sucediendo ultimamente con varios paquetes y librerias.

Si alguien tiene alguna idea se agradece algunas luces para nosotros los pedidos en la oscuridad ja ja ja

----------

## Coghan

El bug se está siguiendo aquí. 

Hay quien ha desactivado algunas USE flags y le funciona mientras solucionan la incidencia.

----------

## papu

aja ya decia yo jeje, bueno pues a esperar que lo arreglen mientrs usare vlc que cada vez esta mejor.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

¿Con qué flags estáis instalando? yo actualicé mplayer a la última versión hace unos días y no me dio ningún problema.

 *Quote:*   

> [I] media-video/mplayer
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)1.0_rc2_p28348-r1[1] (~)1.0_rc2_p28450-r1[1] (~)1.0_rc2_p28450-r2[1] (~)1.0_rc2_p28635[1] 1.0_rc2_p20090322 1.0_rc2_p20090731 (~)1.0_rc2_p20090731-r1 (~)1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2 **9999 {...}                                                                                                               
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2(21:14:41 02/10/09)(X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio cdparanoia dirac dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad gif iconv ipv6 jpeg kernel_linux live mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 network opengl osdmenu oss png quicktime rar real rtc samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 theora tremor truetype unicode vdpau video_cards_nvidia vorbis xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib -altivec -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -opencore-amr -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -radio -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -v4l -v4l2 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx -vidix -win32codecs -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran)                                                                                 
> ...

 

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

se soluciona haciendo un

emerge openal

y despues el mplayer

es un problema de dependencias

----------

## papu

mis flags son 

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2  USE="X a52 aac alsa ass cddb cdio dga dirac dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav enca encode faac faad fbcon iconv ipv6 jpeg live md5sum mmx mmxext mng mp2 mp3 network openal opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio quicktime radio rar real rtc schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 teletext theora tremor truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -directfb -doc -dxr3 -esd -ftp -ggi -gif -gmplayer -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -lzo -mad -nas -nut -opencore-amr -oss -pnm -pvr -samba (-svga) -tga -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -nvidia -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB

```

lo del openal no me ha funcionado  :Smile: 

p.d: ¿Txema ,como has hecho para pegar en color lo del mplayer?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

Lo he pegado como cita, en vez de como código y así te permite poner otros comandos dentro  :Wink: 

Lo que tienes que hacer no es instalar openal (yo no lo tengo) sino desactivar la USE openal, a ver si así funciona  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Lo he pegado como cita, en vez de como código y así te permite poner otros comandos dentro 
> 
> Lo que tienes que hacer no es instalar openal (yo no lo tengo) sino desactivar la USE openal, a ver si así funciona 
> 
> Saludos.

 

si asi funciona, pero vamos eso es un bug como se veia en los enlaces anteriores, bueno a ver si lo arreglan, de todas formas el openal actualmente que aplicaciónes lo aprovechan?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Txema

La pregunta más bien sería ¿hasta qué punto se aprovecha openal con tarjetas de sonido integradas y altavoces 2.0 o 2.1 normalitos? porque si no hay diferencia no tiene sentido activar esta USE  :Wink: 

Para ver qué programas instalados tienen cierta USE, activada o no, ejecuta euse -I USE

----------

## papu

 *Txema wrote:*   

> La pregunta más bien sería ¿hasta qué punto se aprovecha openal con tarjetas de sonido integradas y altavoces 2.0 o 2.1 normalitos? porque si no hay diferencia no tiene sentido activar esta USE 
> 
> Para ver qué programas instalados tienen cierta USE, activada o no, ejecuta euse -I USE

 

sin duda pero no es más que un opción devería compilarse con o sin ella , en integradas no creo se aproveche a menos lo implemente el alsa aunque haya una USE tambien en openal para ello.

almenos el soprte integradas esta mejorando , ya me detcta el alsa mi realtek 889a que ya es algo, no se en drivers propiertarios que tal anda el tema.

De hecho en linux el soporte graficos y sonido es uno de sus mayoes handicaps hasta las empresas privadas les de la gana de dar drivers en condiciones para ello pero bueno eso a la larga se irá haciendo eso espero, aunque vaya a paso de caracol pero menos es nada.  :Smile: 

YO por ejemplo acabo de adquieir una ati 5850 que acaba de salir y almenos el driver que hay me la detecta y puedo usarla aunque salga el logo de hardware no soportado pero almenos funciona que no es poco, pero falta mucho aun.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## carlos plaza

Mi pregunta, ¿que hacer?, ya que hoy actualice y todavía sigue igual. No me actualiza a la [1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2] de la [1.0_rc2_p20090731] he tenido que ponerla en package.provided  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Mi pregunta, ¿que hacer?, ya que hoy actualice y todavía sigue igual. No me actualiza a la [1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2] de la [1.0_rc2_p20090731] he tenido que ponerla en package.provided   

 

Epola peluche que más?

No has leido el post, quita la use openal y vuelve a actualizar

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias Elia

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *carlos plaza wrote:*   Mi pregunta, ¿que hacer?, ya que hoy actualice y todavía sigue igual. No me actualiza a la [1.0_rc4_p20090919-r2] de la [1.0_rc2_p20090731] he tenido que ponerla en package.provided    
> 
> Epola peluche que más?
> 
> No has leido el post, quita la use openal y vuelve a actualizar

  Si lo había leído y también había comentado la USE, pero me seguía igual, con la ultima actualización si se resolvió y de paso instalo otro paquete.  :Confused: 

----------

